# عدنا مرة أخرى: فى دقيقة و 16 ثانية إعرف كيف تعمل فرامل اليد (فيديو بالعربية)



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 مارس 2009)

شاهدوا فيديو صغير الحجم رائع الفائدة يوضح فكرة عمل فرامل اليد handbrake للسيارة و بحجم 3.5 ميجا فقط.

لاتنسونا من دعائكم

الرابط: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/206444524/New_-_Hand_Brakes.rar


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (7 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (8 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا الف الف الف شكر


----------



## أمير صبحي (8 مارس 2009)

........................................شكرا جزيلا...............................


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير الفيلم واضح وباللغة العربية الفصحى لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## زيد جبار (8 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر واتمنى لكم التميز دائما


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا على ردودكم المشجعة و إنتظروا المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م احمد قدرى (9 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## ميدو ميكا (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ... و مستنيين منك المزيد ...


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خيراً


----------



## دايناميك (11 مارس 2009)

الله ينور عليك ياباشمهندس


----------

